# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  HTC Disare S

## Юлия008011

подключаю к вай фай подключается но на страницы не заходит что это может быть?

----------


## WiseSev

Все что угодно. Телепатически - Вирусы, драйвера, глюк браузера. Начните с Брандмауэра, отключите. Для "W7" - "Панель управления\Система и безопасность\Брандмауэр Windows". А так же выключите (остановите) антивирус.

----------


## Юлия008011

> Все что угодно. Телепатически - Вирусы, драйвера, глюк браузера. Начните с Брандмауэра, отключите. Для "W7" - "Панель управления\Система и безопасность\Брандмауэр Windows". А так же выключите (остановите) антивирус.


спасибо что откликнулись.Только я не совсем поняла у меня же телефон андроид а не виндоус.и у меня не только не заходит в оперу а и в приложения тоже!

----------

